# Keith Thurman vs. Julio Diaz & Lucas Martin Matthysse vs. John Molina RBR



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The undercard has started

Charles whittaker vs Terrell Goshe.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

*Keith Thurman vs Julio Diaz, Lucas Matthysse vs John Molina Jr, Omar Figueroa vs Jerry Belmontes RBR*

Prelims underway

2012 Olympian Terrell Gausha in vs 40 year old Charles Whitaker on SHOExtreme

2-0 Gausha so far.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

1st round 10-0 Goshe. Whittaker looks old. He's been fighting for 20 years.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 2 10-0 Goshe.

20-18 Goshe.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

3-0 Gausha. Whitaker offering no resistance offensively. Hard to look good against a guy this cagey.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Last time I saw Witaker, he was getting beat up by Rosado


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 3. Gouche is pressing the action, but Whittaker is just using spoining tactics to survive. This is a terrible fight to watch, but Gouche is winning it.

30-27 Gouche.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool, Yamaguchi Falcão (Esquiva´s brother) is fighting soon, looking forward to see it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Last time I saw Witaker, he was getting beat up by Rosado


He actually put up a good fight with Rosad for the first few rounds. He looks very old now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. Dallas beat San Antonio. Cool.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

4-0...Love Gausha's corner man. Urging him to get on top of him. No need to patient. Whitaker is giving no resistance all. Look good. Stop this guy and look good.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gouche is not very good but he is winning 40-36


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I didn't know Belmontes was Figueroa's daddy in the amateurs. He beat him 5 times; that's a lot.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight is Terrible. 5-0 Gauche.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Whittaker down in the six. To bad he's not out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good round. 10-8

60-53 Gauche.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gausha's pace is fucking awful in this round. Guy should be looking better against this calibre opponent.

I take back my post. Supposed to be his debut at this weight class.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

70-62 Gauche.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Gausha does just enough and it's so disappointing. This guy is offering no resistance.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

80-71 Gausha.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm here right now about to see Charlo... 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jermel Charlo vs Hector Munoz next. Should be a clinic for Charlo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, didn't know Charlo was going to fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That guy said Jermell first. Now it's Jamal. This should be a quick ko,.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I thuogh Jamal had braids? Did he cut them?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Charlo just levels above this guy. Sit down and get him out of there..Please!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Charlo. Jamal looks crisp.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Munoz is tough as nails.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Charlo completely shuts down inside.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel bad fr a guy like Munoz. He has no chance and is getting beaten to put his son in private school.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Charlo completely shuts down inside.


True. He could win this fight anytime he wants just by stepping on the gas. It's a good thing he didn't fight Molina. Calos wuld have taken away his offense with his mauling tactics.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Charlo.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Charlo is fucking this kid up. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jamal has a really nice offensive repertoire.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Where are you guys watching this?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The ref should stop this. This guy is gonna have brain damage.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Good stoppage, the guy had nothing so what's the point in letting the fight go on?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank God.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Where are you guys watching this?


It was on Showtime Extreme. It's the last fight of the prelims, thugh. It's ovah.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It was on Showtime Extreme. It's the last fight of the prelims, thugh. It's ovah.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Woah. I though it was over, but nw they are gonna show Jo Jo Diaz vs Luis Maldonad. Great prelim.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Diaz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Boxnation doesnt even have the Shoextreme cards wtf, didnt get to see any of those fights.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Diaz looks really good. Maldonado is very aggressive while Diaz is economical and very accurate. Diaz looks pretty good defensively and his punches are pretty straight. He's a very good prospect.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice little fight. 30-27 Diaz.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Diaz doesn't fight like a typical Mexican. He sets up his punches with the jab and throw in nice combos. He does a nice mix of upstairs and downstairs. He's got a great jab. 40-36 Diaz.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maldnado is trying to survive at this point. He wasn't holding earlier, but he is now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Clean sweep by Diaz. Maldonado is a tough little bastard.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

War Guchi !!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Guchi.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to seeing Matthysse again


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Guchi looks good so far....faster than ever;


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, watching the All Access. Damn, Mayweather must've been reading the forums. He says "I only like to hang out with women; I don't like to party with guys" or some shit like that. Way overcompensating now. Man, guy should just come out of the closet already.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

In on this.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I love how they went overboard and had maidana hunting his own damn food :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

They said floyd has 3 fights left.....So we may see him for the last time May 2015?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sigh.. couldn't find the undercard anywhere..

Can you believe I'm sitting here watching UFC undercards instead, waiting for the main card?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd called Pac a 6 million dollar fighter


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sheeeeeit all my streams are blank but have sound :S


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> They said floyd has 3 fights left.....So we may see him for the last time May 2015?


\\

They said three fights left on his Showtime contract.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, this UFC fight is brutal as fuck.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios cameo on All Access, pacquiao beat that mofos brain cells out, can't even say his alphabet to G


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Going in on Pac's mom :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ha, liked seeing Mikey Garcia. Dude is awesome!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

What channel is this playing on in Murica?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> \\
> 
> They said three fights left on his Showtime contract.


Ah I see


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Going in on Pac's mom :rofl


That was funny


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Game Time......Whos the guy Figeroa is fighting?...I know his name but.....nvm ill boxrec it


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

"Nobody's calling out One Time"

-Keith Thurman


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Game Time......Whos the guy Figeroa is fighting?...I know his name but.....nvm ill boxrec it


He beat Figueroa 5 times in the amateurs. Interesting story line at least.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

this guy shouldn't be getting a shot at Omar


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Time to get this Ish started!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> this guy shouldn't be getting a shot at Omar


It's personal.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn I need a stream!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Daniel Jacobs filling in for Paulie again, Shawn beat the man out of a job......Jk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Showtime is already building towards Porter/Thurman late this summer. Winner gets Floyd. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Daniel Jacobs adding absolutely nothing. :/


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Jacobs a lot more animated than last time dude was monotone as hell last broadcast


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

Cant help but think this is 3 mismatches


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Fucking A....Fig is 154 from 134 lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Omar is huge


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hook a brother up lads


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm predicting none of these fights will go 10 rounds.
Maybe Figueroa but I've put Figueroa by KO,Thurman under 7.5 and don't like putting round predictions on accies so took LMM by KO just to make it a treble.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Omar beating up on smaller guys


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm predicting none of these fights will go 10 rounds.
> Maybe Figueroa but I've put Figueroa by KO,Thurman under 7.5 and don't like putting round predictions on accies so took LMM by KO just to make it a treble.


I think Thurman will get Diaz before 9, I think Molina goes the distance with Matthysse, Figueroa stops Belmontes in 9 as well


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

How did this guy get the WBC belt? Cause Broner relinquished his?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit, Belmontes looking good.

Oh, and Belmontes has been featured a ton of times on Solo Boxeo.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

How about this guy Belmontes. Great first round.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Belmontes, 

Figueroa has some of the coolest trunks I've ever seen


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Good round from Belmontes. 10-10


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I think Thurman will get Diaz before 9, I think Molina goes the distance with Matthysse, Figueroa stops Belmontes in 9 as well


I'm just unable to get past what DeMarco did to Molina Floyd,but he was probably caught cold and at 2/11 for a LMM KO,that's a brave pick mate.I'll be first to give you props:good

And everyone knows I'm a Ricky Burns fan even though the party's over,but I'm thinking his plan to go down the WBC route to get a shot at Figueroa is very unwise indeed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is an AWFUL fight for Figueroa to take coming off a long lay-off.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Why would a guy that just won a belt give a guy a shot that owned him in the amateurs? What's the story behind that?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Why would a guy that just won a belt give a guy a shot that owned him in the amateurs? What's the story behind that?


They say he was supposed to fight Will Tomlinson, but Belmontes upset him bad. As I said, awful fight for Figueroa to take coming off a long lay-off.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Something wrong with Figueroa

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO... Belmontes sonning this guy..


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful Jerry.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Another Belmontes Round,.....I smell a barnburner here though...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This is solid competition. Close second. Could have gone either way.

1-0-1 Jerry B


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> They say he was supposed to fight Will Tomlinson, but Belmontes upset him bad. As I said, awful fight for Figueroa to take coming off a long lay-off.


Yeah he looks unsure. Then ads in the ring rust. Entertaining round there


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Belmontes is pretty much exposing Figueroa. 

2-0 Belmontes


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Belmontes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Something wrong with Figueroa
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Not really. Just Belmontes getting up in that ass. Belmontes is a good fighter. Dude had a shit-ton of features on Solo Boxeo, but I stopped watching him once he got beat by Cancio and Vargas. Didn't seem like he would show up like this agaisnt Figueroa. He's looking real good. Damn good resume for Belmontes if he beats Figueroa. Dude would've beaten Tomlinson and Figueroa back-to-back.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

OF was badly hurt to the body near the end.

SCRATCH THAT! Low blow!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Did this guy just said Omar gained 20 pounds after the weigh in? At lightweight? That's INSANE.. This guy is practically a middleweight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's funny that the "Huge" Broner was smaller than both of these guys and would have fucked both of them up too at lightweight


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

figeroa is made for tv.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Omar's round. Great great action.

1-1-1


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round, butr I gave it to Figueroa

29-28 Belmontes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Abner Mares. LMFAO I have the same glasses too.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

This gonna be a phone booth fight.
Got a feeling Belmontes could gas late on.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Not really. Just Belmontes getting up in that ass. Belmontes is a good fighter. Dude had a shit-ton of features on Solo Boxeo, but I stopped watching him once he got beat by Cancio and Vargas. Didn't seem like he would show up like this agaisnt Figueroa. He's looking real good. Damn good resume for Belmontes if he beats Figueroa. Dude would've beaten Tomlinson and Figueroa back-to-back.


He picked it up in this 3rd round. I've never been impressed with Belmontes. He is looking very good though.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Did this guy just said Omar gained 20 pounds after the weigh in? At lightweight? That's INSANE.. This guy is practically a middleweight.


Weird,because it's not like he looks more bloated than Belmontes.
Looks fairly trim for 20lbs of rehydration.But it is a crazy gain.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> It's funny that the "Huge" Broner was smaller than both of these guys and would have fucked both of them up too at lightweight


I don't remember him getting slagged off too much when fighting at 135. It was when he didn't even try to make 130 against Escobedo that people were ripping into him, and rightfully so.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Weird,because it's not like he looks more bloated than Belmontes.
> Looks fairly trim for 20lbs of rehydration.But it is a crazy gain.


Well Belmontes gained 16 pounds himself overnight, lol.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Belmontes doing work.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Omar's 4th. Belmontes has got to stay busy.

2-1-1 Omar


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Not much action this round. 10-9 Figueroa.

38-38.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Omar looks wide open at times.If Belmontes could close the gap quicker he could do real damage.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

even thru 4, anybody notice the crowds cheers when oscar came into the arena?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Oscar finally came out of rehab? Since when?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

McKay said:


> I don't remember him getting slagged off too much when fighting at 135. It was when he didn't even try to make 130 against Escobedo that people were ripping into him, and rightfully so.


no, people were saying that crap even when Broner was already at 147 claiming that he just beat up midgets and was huge for lightweight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Well Belmontes gained 16 pounds himself overnight, lol.


Neither looks particularly bloated though,don't you think mate?
At LW,I'd expect that kind of gain to show a bit more.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

look at oscar and richie in the crowd. that awkward "we gotta make an appearance together" shit


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> I don't remember him getting slagged off too much when fighting at 135. It was when he didn't even try to make 130 against Escobedo that people were ripping into him, and rightfully so.


You post underneath me yet don't mention you blanked my text earlier ya wank?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Both landing nice shots, Omar clinches rd5 thru volume


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> I don't remember him getting slagged off too much when fighting at 135. It was when he didn't even try to make 130 against Escobedo that people were ripping into him, and rightfully so.


This.

Not the type of fight Jerry should be in.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Omar's 5th. Belmontes is landing the eye catching stuff, but he's getting swamped with activity.

3-1-1 Omar.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Omar needs a round in the bag here.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol man.. why the fuck do stadiums still play "in da club"?

That song's been played to death..


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> no, people were saying that crap even when Broner was already at 147 claiming that he just beat up midgets and was huge for lightweight


Sorry man but I'm not buying that anyone ever said he was huge for 147. I certainly never seen any posts like that. He was humungous at 130 and a big lightweight though, but that's not really anything to hold against him. At the end of the day he still made weight (The Escobedo bullshit aside, which like I said was the one that most people, including me, rightfully called him out on).


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You post underneath me yet don't mention you blanked my text earlier ya wank?


Was in the boozer celebrating our league win!! I'll give you a call the morra man.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe I lost interest in this fight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Belmontes just not doing enough. You can't get out thrown 2 or 3 to 1 and expect to win on the cards. Omar's 6th

4-1-1 Omar.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> Was in the boozer celebrating our league win!! I'll give you a call the morra man.


Cannae begrudge ye yer occasional reason to celebrate.
You must be so proud.One for the Grandkids?


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Cannae begrudge ye yer occasional reason to celebrate.
> You must be so proud.One for the Grandkids?


Glorious mate. Another trophy we've won that you's haven't!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

McKay said:


> Sorry man but I'm not buying that anyone ever said he was huge for 147. I certainly never seen any posts like that. He was humungous at 130 and a big lightweight though, but that's not really anything to hold against him. At the end of the day he still made weight (The Escobedo bullshit aside, which like I said was the one that most people, including me, rightfully called him out on).


no they didn't say he was huge for 147, but while he was at 147, they tried saying he was huge at lightweight still. Some people still tried to claim that he was bigger than Maidana though. 
and I agree with you on that if you make the weight legally at the weighin, then it's all good.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Belmontes looks like he's starting to feel it in corner.
4-2 but Omar coming on.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

One of my Brazilian friends said that Jon Jones is getting sonned right now in UFC 172.. 


Can anyone confirm?


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Just a few more rounds like that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> Glorious mate. Another trophy we've won that you's haven't!!


You're right.Cancels out the one we've won that you never will.
It's equal now.:lol:


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Belmontes' 7th. The movement is keeping Omar from getting off

4-2-1 Omar.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

That was stupid of Figueroa to do, showed his frustration.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Very difficult fight to to score


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> One of my Brazilian friends said that Jon Jones is getting sonned right now in UFC 172..
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


Nope.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?41622-UFC-172-official-thread/page5


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You're right.Cancels out the one we've won that you never will.
> It's equal now.:lol:


:lol: Equal fuck all, we've got league 2 in our trophy room. We're one up now! Why'd you think I went to the boozer?!?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> One of my Brazilian friends said that Jon Jones is getting sonned right now in UFC 172..
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


the fight hasn't even started yet


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> Sorry man but I'm not buying that anyone ever said he was huge for 147. I certainly never seen any posts like that. He was humungous at 130 and a big lightweight though, but that's not really anything to hold against him. At the end of the day he still made weight (The Escobedo bullshit aside, which like I said was the one that most people, including me, rightfully called him out on).


Still think 147 was too big a jump and he'd look better at 140.
Anyone without a heavy punch at 135 is unable to make any dent when he's focused.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Daniel Jacobs is a solid commentator. Perfect substitute for Paulie


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

8th was close. Give it to Jerry

4-3-1 Omar.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I did say Belmontes could gas.Hope I'm right for my bet's sake.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Daniel Jacobs is a solid commentator. Perfect substitute for Paulie


We've not got Showtime commentary.Is Danny really doing a good job?
Fuck! Hope poor Paulie ain't heading for the scrapheap!:lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck missed this fight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the fight hasn't even started yet


Yeah, I had to look it up.. This guy has bad English so I got confused on what he said.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Belmontes fighting too negatively, but he's keeping Omar from getting off. He's won the last 3 rounds on my card and is in the fight all the way.

4-4-1


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Omar frustrated, tired...and just doesn't know what to do


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Belmonte showing how one dimensional Omar is...


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

A little too slow but better than earlier.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Belmonte showing how one dimensional Omar is...


Yeah. Just a little more work and he could win the rest of these rounds clearly


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I did say Belmontes could gas.Hope I'm right for my bet's sake.


LOL Belmontes is actually looking better these later rounds.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Belmontes doing everything in his power to stink out the joint...makes it hard to root for him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This really is a tough fight to score. Belmontes just has Omar's number.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> One of my Brazilian friends said that Jon Jones is getting sonned right now in UFC 172..
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


I believe that there are 3 or 4 fights before Jones vs Glover.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Why the he'll would Belmontes ever go inside when he can make omar look bad at diatance.

Made for a more entertaining fight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

even thru 10


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Belmontes pulls ahead on my card. Really sharp shooting that round. 

5-4-1 Belmontes. He's won the last 4 rounds on my card.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If Belmontes had more gas in the tank,Omar is so open to big punches he could get him out of there.
If Omar gets a decision,I need Diaz to make the over and a Lucas KO to get two thirds of my stake back.
Looking bad for me ATM.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nothing on Figueroa's punches... Belmontes up at this point

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Omar is throwing single jabs then walking in with his hands down.
That's not going to worry any big names if he's going to 140.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Belmontes does absolutely nothing in the 11th. Omar outworks him.

5-5-1 Through 11. Winner of the 12th wins on my card.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Jerry needs to let his hands go.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Thinking Omar gets a SD here.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Omar needs a KO to win on my card


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I expect a SD, with 2 of the cards being very wide for Omar


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Omar nicks it controversially....


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

6-5-1 Belmontes. Did more in the 12th. If he doesn't get the decision, he should blame the lack of activity after the hot start. Very close fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I expect a SD, with 2 of the cards being very wide for Omar


Great minds n shit....:lol:


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Belmontes 6-0 vs Figueroa.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have Belmontes winning, but I don't think he will get the decision.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 Belmontes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Great minds n shit....:lol:


:yep of course, I believe we'll be proven right too


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> LOL Belmontes is actually looking better these later rounds.


I think those last rounds will cost him the SD.Nowhere near emphatic enough.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep of course, I believe we'll be proven right too


118-110!
Fuck me!:lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I expect a SD, with 2 of the cards being very wide for Omar


called the bullshit


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

wow


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I expect a SD, with 2 of the cards being very wide for Omar


115-113 Belmontes
116-112 Omar
118-110 Omar

SD Omar Figueroa

yep predictable


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Jerry never had a chance on that 118-110 card.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a disgraceful score card.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I expect a SD, with 2 of the cards being very wide for Omar


Pretty much exactly what happened. Can't say that i'm shocked either.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Belmontes should get this


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Who had that card name and shame


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Ouch! The last scorecard was way too wide. And Omar is talking in the interview like he really believes he won.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I expect a SD, with 2 of the cards being very wide for Omar


Damn bballstradamus

But seriously I think everyone saw this coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry? It's your job to cut off the ring fucking fagget


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I cannot believe that piece of shit jim asked him that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> 118-110!
> Fuck me!:lol:





FloydPatterson said:


> called the bullshit


it's to be expected nowadays man :verysad

perfect fight too. Omar is an exciting guy and each round was competitive enough for them to screw Belmontes


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never been so sad over a result.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

lol


this dude


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

lol jim gray putting him on blast for crying


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Sorry? It's your job to cut off the ring fucking fagget


I hate that shit as well. If a fighter is "running" then cut off the damn ring.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

You can't go against the favored fighter, stink out the joint, and expect a win. It's not a winning formula


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 115-113 Belmontes
> 116-112 Omar
> 118-110 Omar
> 
> ...


Weird thing was,I thought if Belmontes took the last two,he'd get a draw on one card.
He'd have got a 116-112!:rofl


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

118-110

fucking joke


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Feel bad for jerry


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't think it was a bad decision, wide card was bullshit though.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

That judge should be shot.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Omar having a bit of a dig at Belmontes for the way that he fought. But imo, instead of trying to entertain Omar should focus on fucking winning first and foremost, and entertaining secondly.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol crawford would murder this dude


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> That judge should be shot.


right after CJ Ross


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

You know. With all the problems boxing has the fucked up score cards are by far the biggest problem


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Shitty scorecards will never end because these guys ain't getting regulated for it.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Fucking boxnation sucks...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Hands of Iron;
You watching this?
@bballchump11;you think Omar should stay at 135 for another year at least?
I think he needs some confidence builders at 135 for a while yet.

All this "beat him in the Ams" shit from Gray.
He won the first few rounds !

Henry Tillman anyone?


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Every god damn fight their is at least one card that is totally fucked. At least once a card it seems. Way too much. It happens so much that it can't be incompetence


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

CHINO :happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Weird thing was,I thought if Belmontes took the last two,he'd get a draw on one card.
> He'd have got a 116-112!:rofl


:rofl that's so pathetic. One cat=rd has him winning 7 rounds and another has him wining 2


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Why should a guy run around and refuse to throw punches...and get rewarded for it? I scored it for Belmontes, but he didn't deserve to win.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana has gone Hollywood lmao


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Maidana is going to get his ass whooped. They've been pushing really hard to sell him as a someone with a shot. Yeah, he has one. Its a blank.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

115-113 for Omar IMO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @Hands of Iron;
> You watching this?
> 
> @bballchump11;you think Omar should stay at 135 for another year at least?
> ...


I see why he lost 5 times to him now. And Id stay at 135 as long as I could if I was him. He doesn't hit that harf for a 154 pounder(on fight night) and his defense is leaky. Imagine him vs Garcia or Matthysse


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Maidana is going to get his ass whooped. They've been pushing really hard to sell him as a someone with a shot. Yeah, he has one. Its a blank.


No way he can win. No chance whatsoever. Good fighter, borderline elite but it is the worst possible matchup for him


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

this guy *never* translates correctly :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone see how Omar looked at the weigh in?
He didn't look huge tonight so I'm guessing he must have looked like a kid out a child protection ad yesterday.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we go!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Duuuuuuuuuude this fat Pommie cunt is so annoying. Stfu you disgusting pig man.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lucas Matthysse going to KO Molina. Matthysse a G.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I see why he lost 5 times to him now. And Id stay at 135 as long as I could if I was him. He doesn't hit that harf for a 154 pounder(on fight night) and his defense is leaky. Imagine him vs Garcia or Matthysse


A strong puncher would have put him to sleep tonight.I counted at least a dozen openings for a "Goodnight Vienna" in that fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Molinas bout to get slaughtered.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Still can't help thinking of how impressive Garcia's win over Lucas was.
And I picked Matthyse confidently.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This one WILL be fun while it lasts, no doubt.

WARRRRR Lucas!!!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Fuck, Molina looks like Goossens bastard son.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> A strong puncher would have put him to sleep tonight.I counted at least a dozen openings for a "Goodnight Vienna" in that fight.


yeah he seems to have a good chin, but he's WAAAY too open and aggressive. A puncher like Matthysse, Garcia or Ruslan would put him out


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Fuck, Molina looks like Goossens bastard son.


LMAO!!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

RIP Molina. We hardly knew ye.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This should be over in 1-2 rounds.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina looks pale


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mathysse looks 20lbs. heavier than Molina.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Once Lucas finds his range with those rights he 's putting JJM to sleep.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Matthysse


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty good start by Molina.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Molina


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

competitive so far. No need to score this one :yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Once Lucas finds his range with those rights he 's putting JJM to sleep.


Man,I can really read this game can't I?atsch


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn Molina ain't backing down.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> competitive so far. No need to score this one :yep


Yep.No pen and paper required for this bout.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

LOL

the machine


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noooooo wtf


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

WHOA


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Molinas got this upset in the bag.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO.. Matthyse is a fraud..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy shit!!!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Matthysse down!!!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

20-17 Molina


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

2-0 Molina

machine down again?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

WHOOOO 

keep sleeping on the gladiator :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck this is going to be awesome


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> @Hands of Iron;
> You watching this?
> 
> @bballchump11;you think Omar should stay at 135 for another year at least?
> ...


Nah man, grilling Ribeyes and NY Strip with my dad. Gonna catch it later on.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I'm understanding things now, Danny Garcia has the unique ability to absorb his opponents chins when he's in the ring with them....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-8 Molina

20-17 Molina.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

He's hurt.That was no flash KD.
Very lucky it came late in the round.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

That boy Molina got power


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

20-17 Molina


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

20-17 molina


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks to me like the Garcia fight took something out of Matthysse. Not to say Molina isn't a big reason for this, because he is. He's fighting great.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> competitive so far. No need to score this one :yep


Yep Even CJ Ross couldn't mess THIS one up.

Why didn't I bet my whole stack on the under? atsch


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Matthysse is 157 tonight, are people gonna give him the same treatment that Chavez Jr gets?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Molina here to fight, very nice surprise

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Imagine that had landed cleaner????
Fuck's sake Lucas !


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Matthysse cut. He's going to need to pull off something dramatic. Not looking good for him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nah man, grilling Ribeyes and NY Strip with my dad. Gonna catch it later on.


Ah ok.Sorry man.Meant to PM you to see how the trip went.
Know it was no vacation so just wondered if you were ok?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This is a GOOD ass fucking fight..


Nice..


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

3-0 Molina

rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

holy fuck....this is fucking amazing


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Molina is doing nothing. He's too inactive. He can't win unless he KO's him.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

JMP said:


> Looks to me like the Garcia fight took something out of Matthysse. Not to say Molina isn't a big reason for this, because he is. He's fighting great.


I saw people saying this about both after after Garcia-Harrera but I thought they were just jumping the gun, but Lucas looks horrible tonight. I have no answers.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

How on earth is John Molina JR a 140'er?

He looks like a junior middleweight to me, He's miles bigger than Mathysse


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mathysse round.

29-27 Molina.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lucas got glassier eyes than Vitali.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Whenever Matthysse tries to box somebody, it never works out that well. He should stick to being aggressive. Keep his hands up and get inside


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Matthysse is 157 tonight, are people gonna give him the same treatment that Chavez Jr gets?


Maybe he was actually 161 against Dallas?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

You know, Lucas actually looks fairly skilled tonight, esp his defensive movement. I think the boy's been working hard on his fundamentals.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Matthysse getting his ass handed to him


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Good thing LMM has that power or he'd be on his way to a loss here.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Horrible start for Lucas with the kd and getting cut, but at least the cut seemed to wake him the fuck up. First Matthysse round imo. 29-27 Molina.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like 140 is really benefitting Molina.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

This could be a great night for the bookies.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Garcia took Matthysse's soul...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn good ass fight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And @FloydPatterson;

Can you PM me next week'a Euromillions numbers?:lol:


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Matthyse is taking over now.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> I saw people saying this about both after after Garcia-Harrera but I thought they were just jumping the gun, but Lucas looks horrible tonight. I have no answers.


Agreed, I thought people were jumping the gun as well. But seeing Lucas getting so badly shaken up and dropped is a big surprise. Looks like he's warming up, though, but he'll need to be careful in exchanges.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fight Of The Fucking Year so far ! (FOTFY)


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

3-1 Molina

good fight


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This dumb ass broad keeps texting me while I'm trying to peep this hot ass fucking fight.. My God..


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good stuff. Two rounds a piece.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FOTY candidate


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Very good fight Mathysse round

38-37 Molina.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mathysse is "Smokin" now. It will be over soon.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

You can never be sure when you have a guy like Lucas in there with a clear head.
He could lose several rounds and still change it in a second.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Was that a rabbit punch?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Matthyse down again!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

fucking hell


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

WTF!?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Overhand threw Matty on the canvas


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol this fight is crazy


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Excellent fight.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

4-1 Molina

great fight


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

From winning the round to 10-8


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

That was a fucking rabbit punch..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And @FloydPatterson;
> 
> Can you PM me next week'a Euromillions numbers?:lol:


I'm not doing to hot on predictions right now it seems lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JJM looks like a different fighter to the one who I saw a few times at 135.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm going to score that round 10-9 Molina.

48-46 Molina.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Lucas is looking very fragile here. Credit to Molina.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

48-45 Molina


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'm going to score that round 10-9 Molina.
> 
> 48-46 Molina.


:huh

that landed above the ear not behind the head


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe wishful thinking but I still think Lucas can stop him here.
But as I said earlier,what a difference between JJM at 135 and 140.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

WOW!!! How come I never heard of this guy Molina? Holy fuck..


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

the garcia mattysse fight obviously took something out of both of these guys


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia clapped the prime out of Matthysse


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck man FOTYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Molina needs to throw more punches. Lucas is just outworking and landing him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucas been very lucky that the sore ones from Molina have been coming very late in the rounds.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Molina has a frat chin


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

That shot was behind the head but i wont complain. Cant decide if Matthysse is looking bad or Molina looking good.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Matthysse shaken up badly at the end of that round.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol my stream is a round too slow


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthysse round imo, despite a couple of huge shots from Molina. 57-55 Molina.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mathysse round.

57-56 Molina.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

48-45 Molina

Clear cut so far


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, Matthysse is ruined.

Provodnikov would literally murder him with his siberian strength.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> WOW!!! How come I never heard of this guy Molina? Holy fuck..


He stopped Hank Lundy, Dannie Williams and Mickey Bey. Lost to Antonio DeMarco in 1 round though. He was actually being talked about to fight Broner this next Saturday


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucas needs to close the gap and throw that speedy short rangefinder.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> WOW!!! How come I never heard of this guy Molina? Holy fuck..


He was KOd by Demarco...

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chex31 said:


> :huh
> 
> that landed above the ear not behind the head


I know. That's why I didn't score the round 10-8.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Molina's chin is looking awfully impressive here. Matthysse hasn't rocked him badly at all.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

molina is taking some serious punishment


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucas' jab superb this round


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Matthysse is a much better fighter. He's won just about every round. Molina is throwing so little.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Brutal


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

66-65 Molina.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is some Gatti Ward, Rios Alvarado shit right here.....brilliant...:yep


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Wow. What a fight

67-64 molina


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

only rounds I've given Molina are the knockdown rounds


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

And the stock of Antonio Demarco is increasing exponentially...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

57-55

Molina


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I didn't know Molina had this kind of fight in him. Mathysse round.

66-66 even.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JJM put so much into this I thought he'd fatigue first but Lucas breathing hard ATM.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fight! Molina won't quit.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Molina down now!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

YEss!! lets go Matthysse


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> only rounds I've given Molina are the knockdown rounds


You picked a fight most of us never saw coming though.
Fair's fair at the fairground so don't be downplaying your good prediction.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Haters jumped on Matthysse a little early in this thread lol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What a fucking fight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Molina just not busy enough and taking a brutal beating.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Molina looking more and more gassed while Lucas is looking sharp.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hell of a fight. Both of these guys are warriors.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Molina down! 10-8 round for Mathysse.

76-74 Mathysse.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn good fight!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

good push by matty

no knockdown


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Brutal


This sport is brutal. This fight is brutal.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Not really a knockdown but molina was ready to go for sure. I don't think he'll make it to the end here

75-74 molina


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Lucas. 75-75.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone scoring this fight for Mathysse is biased, Molina hasn't been hurt once in this fight.

Mathysse has been stunned at least 4 times and knocked down twice.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JJM gassing now?
Was that a tooth or brain that came out?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

This fights insane.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't think JJM has another 3 rounds but what an effort from a 1/20 outsider.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

What a start by Matthysse this round. He looks slightly punched out now. Can Molina make a stand here?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Anyone scoring this fight for Mathysse is biased, Molina hasn't been hurt once in this fight.
> 
> Mathysse has been stunned at least 4 times and knocked down twice.


shut up


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Amazing fight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Molina is just looking for one punch


my god his chinnnnnnn


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This is a SAVAGE fucking fight. I love it!


Definitely FOTY so far.. nothing else comes close.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Molina's people need to stop the damn fight. The guy is taking way too much punishment.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Fucking a


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fight Of The Decade?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I smell a rematch....no matter the outcome

This is on Gatti-Ward level


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

FOTY so far easy. Great great fight. Holy shit.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Brutal fight...good lord. This is something else.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lucas round. 85-84 Matthysse.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

god damn


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking epic this is! :happy


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Matthysse looks like he's tiring out a bit...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Molina went down more from exhaustion than anything. I wouldn't be surprised to see Lucas take him out soon.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

John Molina should have the Rocky nickname he even looks like Sly Stallone abit.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I smell a rematch....no matter the outcome
> 
> This is on Gatti-Ward level


This is a hideous fight, Where is the sweet science?
Give me a Rigo or Ward fight masterclass, It's sickening to watch these two drunks brawl.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina's looking exhausted IMO
The guy was fairly average at 135 but as a big LMM fan,that guy has earned my full respect tonight.
I salute you John John.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

molina is taking a beating


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Goodnight John Boy


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

stop the fight


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Molina down again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Molina is a zombie. Can't kill him


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Stop the fight!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Better than gatti-ward!!!!!!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

OMG OMG this fuckin fight!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Throw in the damn towel, already.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

brutal savagery


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I've seen enough. Molina ain't gonna win. Stop the fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

jesus christ cant believe theres still two rounds left!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OHHHH MYYYY GAWWWD!!!!

95-92 Lucas


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This is fucking crazy man, i love this shit.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

I wouldn't have argued a stoppage there


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that the doctor?
He's quite right to be in there IMO.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Goosen fighters are fucking crazy


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO!! Molina's pops want to fight now.. EPIC fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Anyone scoring this fight for Mathysse is biased, Molina hasn't been hurt once in this fight.
> 
> Mathysse has been stunned at least 4 times and knocked down twice.


good grief you know nothing about boxing


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Goosen nearly fighting the Dr in the corner here.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Who was the guy who told Goossen to shut up? Ring doc?

Anyways, this is getting brutal. He's getting his brain rattled bad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Joe Goosen is a G


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

What is going on in Molina's corner?


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Whoa never seen that before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina is pure warrior.
What a fight.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Shoulda been stopped the previous round smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Matthysse a G


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Matthysse made a zombie out of Molina.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

God, i hope Molina is okay. What a warrior!!!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

that fight couldve ruined molina like kirklands fight with tapia


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FOTY! Candidate.....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That Doctor could have saved JJM.Thought the trainer was a bit of a cunt there.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This reminded me of Hagler-Mugabi


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Brutal man. Absolutely brutal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking Goosen should never have let Molina out for the 11th.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Dan Goosen is a G


that was joe


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucas in beast mode.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

crazy ass fight. props to both.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

No reason for Molina to take that punishment the last two rounds. The guy was gone.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Props to Molina, he fought like a true gladiator tonight and gave it his all!!!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Both guys left something in the ring that they will never get back. That was a serious battle.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Well done Matthysse and huge respect to Molina what a war both guys are warriors.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Fucking Goosen should never have let Molina out for the 11th.


Agreed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> that was joe


I edited the post. I was typing too fast


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I know I've already said this numerous times, but I would pay to see a Matthysse-Provodnikov fight.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Molina a fuckin warrior, fuck he got a chin. Respect to both guys great fight. Defo FOTY.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

There was no need for that 11th.That could have been a seriously bad situation.
And the guy won even though he lost the fight.Brilliant performance in defeat.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

While Matthysse came back and was relentless, I think that Garcia took a lot out of him. He looks so much more fragile now and I think that his power has been lessened. 

I don't wanna see him move up and fight Thurman.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Fucking Goosen should never have let Molina out for the 11th.


Yup


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Punch stats.
LMM 275 landed
JM 104 landed

BULLSHIT


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Goosen was way out of line with the Doc there.
Stevie Wonder could see he was badly hurt.
State Athletic Commision should fine him.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

FOTY candidate


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

That was some medieval gladiator type shit. Both guys will never be the same. Lucas is going to fizzle out soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> While Matthysse came back and was relentless, I think that Garcia took a lot out of him. He looks so much more fragile now and I think that his power has been lessened.
> 
> I don't wanna see him move up and fight Thurman.


Big fan of Lucas but he's not gonna get better at 31.
Still think JJM had one of those nights though.Might be best to wait until LMM's next fight for a definitive call.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

John Molina Jr.

- Can't last 1 minute with Antonio Demarco
- Drops Matthysse twice and gets stopped in the 11th

:whaaaat


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder how Goosen would've felt about arguing with the doctor if Molina left the ring on a stretcher.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

what a fucking fight man. :bbb


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> John Molina Jr.
> 
> - Can't last 1 minute with Antonio Demarco
> - Drops Matthysse twice and gets stopped in the 11th
> ...


the Demarco stoppage was a weird one though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn Broner was supposed to fight Molina this Satruday. I wonder what that would have looked like


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha. We've still got Thurman vs Diaz to go. Forgot all about it.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> John Molina Jr.
> 
> - Can't last 1 minute with Antonio Demarco
> - Drops Matthysse twice and gets stopped in the 11th
> ...


So...Broner beats Lucas via triangle theory?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> John Molina Jr.
> 
> - Can't last 1 minute with Antonio Demarco
> - Drops Matthysse twice and gets stopped in the 11th
> ...


Clear that he's a million miles more comfortable at 140 mate.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

props to both fighters. John exceeded my expectation and Lucas really displayed his offensive arsenal tonight. Flurry of bombs without gassing out is just too much to handle.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Mlina has a concussion. He seemed kind of punch drunk.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol Goossen gonna be fined


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So...Broner beats Lucas via triangle theory?


By advanced trigonometric boxing theories, Juan Manuel Lopez would brutally knock out Lucas Matthysse.

Obviously...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thurman has a ton of charisma. Love him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Demacrco stoppage was too early. Molina is a tough sob, he would've recovered. It was just the way he fell into the corner and unable to get up with Demarco pouncing on the opportunity.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This weird mofo Keith Thurman


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn Broner was supposed to fight Molina this Satruday. I wonder what that would have looked like


Broner v Lucas looks very tasty for later this year.Ya feel me?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Wonder how Goosen would've felt about arguing with the doctor if Molina left the ring on a stretcher.


Probably like shit. But he was in the corner for Chico's epic comeback against Castillo and i suppose he knows Molina the fighter better than anyone.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This weird mofo Keith Thurman


:rofl Well he's from Florida...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Keith, please annihilate this guy in like 2 minutes. I got a Jon Jones fight to watch.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> This is a hideous fight, Where is the sweet science?
> Give me a Rigo or Ward fight masterclass, It's sickening to watch these two drunks brawl.


I enjoy both spectrums....just not FNF slappers


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ONE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Keith getting a nice reception....


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Keith, please annihilate this guy in like 2 minutes. I got a Jon Jones fight to watch.


You will see eye pokes, few kicks, one flying knee, then wrestling and elbows from top position.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I need Diaz to make the over here.
Can't see it,and this was just my backup accumulator to get back a bigger loss.
Just don't see Diaz holding out.Maybe pulled out on his feet by his team.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Keith, please annihilate this guy in like 2 minutes. I got a Jon Jones fight to watch.


The fights are gonna happen at the same time. The Jon Jones fight is gonna start before the Thurman fight.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Thurman needs to change his name to Keith One Brow Thurman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Broner v Lucas looks very tasty for later this year.Ya feel me?


I'd love that. Broner said Matthysse was on the top of his list awhile back


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Diaz weighed in at 162? 

How can this be an official WW title fight? Is the title no longer on the line, or do these guys just make it up as they go along?

- Or was that the fight-day weight?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

PistolPat said:


> Thurman needs to change his name to Keith One Brow Thurman.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Probably like shit. But he was in the corner for Chico's epic comeback against Castillo and i suppose he knows Molina the fighter better than anyone.


I know what you're saying mate,but the Doc was right to check JJ out there.No need for the resistance.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> The fights are gonna happen at the same time. The Jon Jones fight is gonna start before the Thurman fight.


Bruce Buffer and Jimmy Lennon Jr. are doing a dual intro right now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Keith, please annihilate this guy in like 2 minutes. I got a Jon Jones fight to watch.


The Jon Jones fight is starting NOW.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd love that. Broner said Matthysse was on the top of his list awhile back


Maidana and Matthysse will fight each other after that for who can keep Broners jaw in their shelf as a prize.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol i hear boos less than 10 seconds in


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I hope Thurman gets decked.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Diaz looking a tad flabby.
Beware the Thurman body shots


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> Maidana and Matthysse will fight each other after that for who can keep Broners jaw in their shelf as a prize.


:lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman is such a fruit loop


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

impressive fighting off the backfoot from Keith


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you see that! Did you fucking see that!!!! Keith throwing punches going backwards!!!! Holy fuck!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The hand speed advantage of Thurman is too much. Diaz is going to have to stay close to have any chance.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman lookin crispy


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

what a fucking war

Molina made me a fan. Broner dodged a bullet.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't help thinking Diaz can take it on the chin but the bodyshot will close the show.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Thurman is such a fruit loop


Say that to his face! :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Diaz has got a wicked good chin.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Great shot by Thurman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

just takes 1 time


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That uppercut was insane


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman looking better each showing.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman is so well rounded


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love that left uppercut


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Love that short jab from Thurman.
One of my favourite punches from the guys who excel at it.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dat Shoryuken doe


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman leaves himself open when he throws those bombs, he's gonna get KTFO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stop loading up all the time


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Did Jacobs just say Diaz was gay, or game?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman in exchanges leaves himself very open and vulnerable.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Its over.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

wow...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

No fucking way!
Knew it would be the body but not like this .


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Rib injury.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Gotta be kidding me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jon Jones time


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

good. idk why this fight was made in the first place


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Diaz had a good round as well!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Can't help thinking Diaz can take it on the chin but the bodyshot will close the show.


#Prophetic .


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SAN DIEGO!!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol..........Thurman was looking good but loses his game plan in an instant. Too open, loads too much still got a ways to go.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Thurman fights like gamboa. He's gonna be a lot of fun to watch but it's a liability


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully this wasn't some brother ego shit


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a poor end to a great card.
Two of the best support bouts I've seen in a while.

What does Thurman bring to a Floyd fight that would make it different @bballchump11


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> #Prophetic .


Sadly,I still lost a few rupees getting 2 from 3 in 2 seperate accumulators.:-(


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mayweather would clown Thurman. Badly.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxnation (UK channel) admitting that even a win over Collazo shouldn't put Khan in front of Thurman.

Anyway guys,been a great card(apart from main event)
Thank you and goodnight:good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That was a poor end to a great card.
> Two of the best support bouts I've seen in a while.
> 
> What does Thurman bring to a Floyd fight that would make it different @bballchump11


I think Floyd would read him pretty easily. Thurman hops around and loads up with his punches. To a counterpuncher like Floyd, it's pretty easy to see that coming. Same reasoning I used for Rigondeaux to beat Donaire and avoid his loaded up punches. His footspeed and ability to punch while going backward and punch wile running after his opponent gives him a good shot though.

Floyd would just have to take a few steps backwards to avoid Canelo. Thurman would be able to pursue on the chase better


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman and Porter in the running for May 2015? I wonder where Danny fits into this....unless he can turn around quickly for a Peterson fight....I don't see him fighting floyd


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Maydayna, Mattessey man this cunt is foolish.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That was a poor end to a great card.
> Two of the best support bouts I've seen in a while.
> 
> What does Thurman bring to a Floyd fight that would make it different @bballchump11


A backfoot game, a good jab, serious power, an angled stance, decent counter-punching, and great footwork which leaves him in position to punch at any time.

I'd wait before putting him in with Floyd just yet, but his style would make things interesting. He sets up his shots, which is key against Floyd IMO.



PityTheFool said:


> Sadly,I still lost a few rupees getting 2 from 3 in 2 seperate accumulators.:-(


smh did the value bet lure you in? Should have gone with Thurman and the under.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What happened in the Thurman fight ? (was watching UFC)


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> What happened in the Thurman fight ? (was watching UFC)


Diaz corner stopped the fight because of a rib injury.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

nvs said:


> Diaz corner stopped the fight because of a rib injury.


Thanks man. In which round btw ? The fight was close or something befoer that ?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Floyd would read him pretty easily. Thurman hops around and loads up with his punches. To a counterpuncher like Floyd, it's pretty easy to see that coming. Same reasoning I used for Rigondeaux to beat Donaire and avoid his loaded up punches. His footspeed and ability to punch while going backward and punch wile running after his opponent gives him a good shot though.
> 
> Floyd would just have to take a few steps backwards to avoid Canelo. Thurman would be able to pursue on the chase better


the only challenge for Floyd at 147 imo



Bogotazo said:


> A backfoot game, a good jab, serious power, an angled stance, decent counter-punching, and great footwork which leaves him in position to punch at any time.
> 
> I'd wait before putting him in with Floyd just yet, but his style would make things interesting. He sets up his shots, which is key against Floyd IMO.
> 
> smh did the value bet lure you in? Should have gone with Thurman and the under.


They'll reserve him for Floyd's final fight. If *Haymon* has any fighter that could be the next star, it's Keith.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO, Matthysse is the guy people said would beat Provodnikov, right? SMFH, GBP's 140 lb. division isn't looking great.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, Matthysse is the guy people said would beat Provodnikov, right? SMFH, GBP's 140 lb. division isn't looking great.


what the hell how Provodnikov done again?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what the hell how Provodnikov done again?


Not almost get knocked out by John Molina.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

To be fair John Molina is super tough and fought the fight of his life tonight. This is the dude that stopped Hank Lundy and Mickey Bey. Not a world beater but not a pushover; Lucas was a bit rusty and Molina was very game. It's not like Lucas's power can be said to be over-hyped or anything, he landed flush so many times, but nobody has ever stood up to his power like that.

Though I'm thinking maybe we now know how Maidana beat him in the amateurs now, timing sneaky counters in exchanges and over the top, particularly the bomb overhand rights.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, Matthysse is the guy people said would beat Provodnikov, right? SMFH, GBP's 140 lb. division isn't looking great.


Provo is overrated as hell. he gets KTFO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Not almost get knocked out by John Molina.


ok cool story man :lol:










This was done by a guy with feather fists


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got back from the card. Great fight between Molina and Lucas, solid crowd but not a sellout. Some nice undercards as far as seeing new talent.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok cool story man :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... You forgot to add undefeated (on record), P4P fighter.










Herrera after Provodnikov fight.










Herrera after Lucas' daddy, Garcia, fight.

I can throw pictures up as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: yeah sure man


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah sure man


Throw up .gifs of Matthysse getting hammered and hurt by Molina, a fighter moving up from 135 pounds. Okay, man.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Throw up .gifs of Matthysse getting hammered and hurt by Molina, a fighter moving up from 135 pounds. Okay, man.


Shit happens.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Throw up .gifs of Matthysse getting hammered and hurt by Molina, a fighter moving up from 135 pounds. Okay, man.


the lightweight moving up's power > Bradley > Herrera's power


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the lightweight moving up's power > Bradley > Herrera's power


Alvarado's power>lightweight moving up's power>Bradley>Herrera's power...

Dude, you're clutching at straws now. I really don't know why I'm even arguing with you. You're just going to completely shut-down again and start your racist tirades, like always.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Alvarado's power>lightweight moving up's power>Bradley>Herrera's power...
> 
> Dude, you're clutching at straws now. I really don't know why I'm even arguing with you. You're just going to completely shut-down again and start your racist tirades, like always.


:rofl you stupid bitch, who am I being racist towards now? I'm racist because I'm supporting a Puerto Rican and an Argentinian? You can stick those straws up your ass :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl you stupid bitch, who am I being racist towards now? I'm racist because I'm supporting a Puerto Rican and an Argentinian? You can stick those straws up your ass :lol:


The owner of the Clippers also supports black athletes of whom are under his payroll. Your point is...?

I already told your ass more than once why you are a racist ****** who should take his ass right off to ESB.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> The owner of the Clippers also supports black athletes of whom are under his payroll. Your point is...?
> 
> I already told your ass more than once why you are a racist ****** who should take his ass right off to ESB.


so please explain to me how I'm racist again. And nobody on this site likes your ass, so I think ESB would a much better fit. They got plenty of trolls over there and Provodnikov fans :good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> so please explain to me how I'm racist again. And nobody on this site likes your ass, so I think ESB would a much better fit. They got plenty of trolls over there and Provodnikov fans :good


Okay, Donald Sterling, thanks for the advice. I'm just fine right here, though :audley.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, Donald Sterling, thanks for the advice. I'm just fine right here, though :audley.


nice explanation man.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know, guys. I'm a Matthysse fan and supported him against Garcia and just about everybody else, but I think his durability _has_ to be a question mark at this point against big punchers. At least IMHO. Molina has solid power, but he was rocking Matthysse from the outset and had his legs short-circuiting a couple times. I thought that was pretty alarming and it made me think the punishment he took from Garcia took a serious toll on him. Now add in this fight where he was taking a shit ton of hard shots and you may have a guy who just had his prime beaten out of him. Provodnikov marks/swells up easily, has a slew of technical flaws, and goes into lulls, but Matthysse doesn't seem too physically strong to me or terribly effective off the backfoot, whereas Provodnikov is built like a mini tank and would be intent on pushing Matthysse back, while hammering away to his body. This could lead to Matthysse being put in some compromising positions and at a stylistic disadvantage. I just don't see this as a sure thing for Matthysse one bit. I'd put my money on Provodnikov right now.

One thing I'm sure about though is that neither will be around too much longer at the headlining level. They simply take too much.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I can picture Provodnikov having success with his strong hooks and looping punches around Matthysse's guard also. And specifically setting them up by getting Lucas to drop his hands a bit with a body attack.

Ruslan can be hit too, obviously, so Matthysse will land. Hell of a matchup any way you look at it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

-



JMP said:


> I don't know, guys. I'm a Matthysse fan and supported him against Garcia and just about everybody else, but I think his durability _has_ to be a question mark at this point against big punchers. At least IMHO. Molina has solid power, but he was rocking Matthysse from the outset and had his legs short-circuiting a couple times. I thought that was pretty alarming and it made me think the punishment he took from Garcia took a serious toll on him. Now add in this fight where he was taking a shit ton of hard shots and you may have a guy who just had his prime beaten out of him. Provodnikov marks/swells up easily, has a slew of technical flaws, and goes into lulls, but Matthysse doesn't seem too physically strong to me or terribly effective off the backfoot, whereas Provodnikov is built like a mini tank and would be intent on pushing Matthysse back, while hammering away to his body. This could lead to Matthysse being put in some compromising positions and at a stylistic disadvantage. I just don't see this as a sure thing for Matthysse one bit. I'd put my money on Provodnikov right now.
> 
> One thing I'm sure about though is that neither will be around too much longer at the headlining level. They simply take too much.


you make a pretty strong case actually


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Not looked good Lucas. He shouldnt take the crude right hands Molina threw. They werent even that good. And everytime they landed they had impact on him. Time to move up in weight for me. All this draining just isnt good for your body. Same goes for Garcia imo. Theire time at 140 is over.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

BBall and mexiBox are killin this thread....Don't stop now..keep it going.... Take each others heads off.


----------



## boxingfan (Aug 1, 2013)

Not managed to watch the Lucas fight, just the first round.... Has something happened to his punch resistance? Im sure he gets hurt with a right hand that would not have been hard as a Garcia left hook? I remember him taking a fully loaded left hook from Garcia in the 8th round and he was game to fight right after....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> smh did the value bet lure you in? Should have gone with Thurman and the under.


I placed a pretty big (for me) accumulator but it was done as soon as Figueroa never got the stoppage.Got the other two right but had a cover bet with OF getting a decision but Thurman going over.
Two outta three (twice) IS bad!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Matthysse has always been overrated. And Molina was seriously underrated. Molina looked fresher and faster at 140 and given his power and will to win, its no surprise he did that to Matthysse. However im very impressed with Matthysses stamina. He still wasnt slowing down.

Joe Goosen was ready to slap a mother fucker lol.

Omar Figueroa is definitely struggling making 135. He is way too big for lw and hes looking more and more sluggish. A move up to 140 and he'll look rejuvenated. 

Im still not sold on Thurman. Although, he did elevate his game last night. Thurman, Porter and Guerrero need to mix it up and see who comes out on top.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Matthysse has always been overrated. And Molina was seriously underrated. Molina looked fresher and faster at 140 and given his power and will to win, its no surprise he did that to Matthysse. However im very impressed with Matthysses stamina. He still wasnt slowing down.
> 
> Joe Goosen was ready to slap a mother fucker lol.
> 
> ...


I thought Goosen was out of order last night genaro.A doctor can and should be able to intervene at any point,and I was worried for Molina at that point.
Just how I saw it though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a Mathysse fan, but I have to admit, he looked vulnerable in the fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

There is no active fighter more entertaining than Matthysse. 

He has never been, nor will he ever become, a P4P type fighter but he is clearly good enough to be an alphabet world title holder. This was a gut check win over a game puncher and I can't wait to see him back in the ring. 

Much credit to Molina for taking a step up in class and putting on a hell of a show.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Smirk said:


> There is no active fighter more entertaining than Matthysse.
> 
> He has never been, nor will he ever become, a P4P type fighter but he is clearly good enough to be an alphabet world title holder. This was a gut check win over a game puncher and I can't wait to see him back in the ring.
> 
> Much credit to Molina for taking a step up in class and putting on a hell of a show.


:deal

Luscious Lucas is always great to watch. Last nights fight against Molina was pure insanity!

Props to both guys, FOTY by far so far.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Lucas stole the show last night.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the lightweight moving up's power > Bradley > Herrera's power


This is true. Molina has sledge hammers for fist.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

nvs said:


>


Lucas went street fighter turbo on John


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

matthysse beat the shit out of molina

people are getting all worked up over the two knockdowns yet they werent any worse than what hopkins suffered against pascal

john could very well be ruined after this fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> matthysse beat the shit out of molina
> 
> people are getting all worked up over the two knockdowns yet they werent any worse than what hopkins suffered against pascal
> 
> john could very well be ruined after this fight.


I was there live Matthysse got hit behind the head once and it didn't even faze him, the first was legit but molina has that power and it was still a quick kd that didn't affect Matthysse.

I don't know what people were seeing Matthysse was punishing molina for 4 rounds before the stoppage.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I thought Goosen was out of order last night genaro.A doctor can and should be able to intervene at any point,and I was worried for Molina at that point.
> Just how I saw it though.


Yeah i agree. Joe is a bit of a hot head. Molina was taking too much punishment up until that point. Glad Molina is ok.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Lucas stole the show last night.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl @ your AV!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I was there live Matthysse got hit behind the head once and it didn't even faze him, the first was legit but molina has that power and it was still a quick kd that didn't affect Matthysse.
> 
> I don't know what people were seeing Matthysse was punishing molina for 4 rounds before the stoppage.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...top-john-molina-keith-thurman-tops-julio-diaz

compubox 275 to 104.

i gave molina rounds 2 and five because of the kd`s and even those couldve been 9-9 rounds, especially round five. john was against the ropes the majority of the fight and very seldom held the middle of the ring

i have no idea what some of the guys here were watching on the rbr who couldnt see the pure violence that lucas was inflicting upon john


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Thurman is very hittable.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

boxingfan said:


> Not managed to watch the Lucas fight, just the first round.... Has something happened to his punch resistance? Im sure he gets hurt with a right hand that would not have been hard as a Garcia left hook? I remember him taking a fully loaded left hook from Garcia in the 8th round and he was game to fight right after....


I think his punch resistance is fine. Molina found a sweet spot around the Mathyssee guard the way he was sweeping it around from low. Matthysse couldnt see it but had to dig deep and find himself in that ring again i believe. Keep in mind Molina is a real hitter, looking pretty fresh and filled out at 140.


----------

